# Did not know this was possible with zippers



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It's a Russian site but you can see what interesting and lovely things to make with zippers. 
http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1561949-molnienosnoe-rukodelie-zastezhka-zipper-v-dekore


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing and so creative


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

This is crazy creative! Love it.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeing the note written in English in the zipped 'apple' I wonder if this was originally from an English or American site. Also, giving teachers apples is a tradition I've always associated with American education. Not sure why. Searching for this in English could turn up instructions in English for some of these ideas. Now to spend time looking...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Way beyond clever! The only one within my abilities is the little tote bag made with zippers woven together. Interesting that the crayons and sharpies have english labels! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

:sm06: Wow! Love how the mind works


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I went to Pinterest & searched 'zipper crafts.' Some of the ones shown on the Russian link showed up, most notably the sewing tutorial for the rainbow zipper bag.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw an article in. Craft magazine avout 7 or 8 years ago showing the flowers and I've used zippers as accentson clothing d'or a long time. Those are really fantastic items they made. I may have to look into trying my hand at that. The local thrift stores always have a few metal zippers for sale and I have my own collection.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting ideas.. :sm24:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL I have lots of zippers I have kept in "just in case I get back to sewing" box. I will have to get out the zipper stash and see what I can do. So creative!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So cool I have so many zippers will have to look into this. I really like them.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

wow, thanks for posting, I have a stash of zippers at home. When I get back I'll have to try some of these


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Some of the most creative things I have ever seen. I just had to click on this post when I saw the title. My thoughts were "making something from zippers?" How creative is that. Thanks for posting. I always considered myself creative, but nothing like that. How do they come up with ideas like that? Still wondering.....


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.momsandcrafters.com/zipper-crafts/


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing - wish to be so clever!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

found these, who knew??
https://www.google.com/search?q=crafts+with+old+zippers&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Some of those things are stunning. Such talent and creative thinking.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow ..very creative ideas...I have seen pins that were flowers made from zippers shown in a catalog..very unique..


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have made coin purses from long zippers, and wheh you gift them, you unzip them , then have the person (s) try to figure out what it actually is. Made these for my dil two years ago christmas. We had so ,uch fun! I had them open their gifts at the same time! We had a good laugh!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I went to Pinterest & searched 'zipper crafts.' Some of the ones shown on the Russian link showed up, most notably the sewing tutorial for the rainbow zipper bag.


Thank you- McAfee wouldn't let me on the Russian site.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Somebody needs to tell the contestants on Project Runway about this. LOL! Boy these Russians don't fool around, do they? Incredibly talented people. Maybe they don't have television there so they just create all day long...just kidding. I love these!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you, I could look at sites like this all day. How people come up with ideas like this amazes me!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for linking


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for the link....I'll be making some of these as I have lots of zippers


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Zippers are available in bulk online, much less expensive than buying them at a retail store.


----------



## snowy62400 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a black dress that has a black and silver rose at the center point of the v neck. I wore the dress twice before I realized the rose was made out of half of a zipper that was coiled up lol.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

as always with those Russian Sites, there is a major Security Warning. Stay away!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I like the ear rings.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> http://www.momsandcrafters.com/zipper-crafts/


Thank you for the link.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Lots of fun.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow


----------

